# 3D Horse Artwork;



## Dream_Merchant

Something a little different - I paint model horses, and as well as painting, you can also change their positions and funky things like that. Most of the time I use "Breyer" or "Peter Stone" horse's for the remaking, but there are also Artist Resins out there as well. Here's a click of a few of my fave's

"Breyer's Wintersong" model - his eye's weren't completed in this photo, but he went on to go over to the US and win his class at his first Live Show:










"Breyer Nokota" model - this guy has also being shown and won at a recent show in New Zealand:










"Breyer's Smarty Jones" - another Live Show competitor, this time in my home country of Australia, coming second in a Quarter Horse class:










One of my favourite rescuplts, this was the new release Breyer "Newsworthy":










He originally looked much like this: 











Ok, think I've over-loaded you enough for now! LOL


----------



## ponybabe

I love the clydesdale one! Very nice!


----------



## Kura

They look very realistc.. how do you change their posisions?


----------



## kickshaw

awesome!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Wow! Very nice work


----------

